# P5GD2 Deluxe BIOS update problem



## aconlon (Oct 12, 2004)

Hiya,

I have an ASUS P5GD2 Deluxe motherboard and I have recently flashed my BIOS. Unfortunately I flashed it with the "standard" version of the bios instead of the "deluxe". I can still boot into windows but now my "deluxe" features (built-in wifi, additional sata raid, etc) are not functioning as they dont exist on the standard edition of the motherboard.

I have tried to flash the bios with the correct version using the AFUDOS utility however I am getting the following errors:

ASF Signature Not Found
ERROR: BIOS HAS NO FLASH INFORMATION AVAILABLE

Anyone have any ideas as to what I should try next? I tried running AFUDOS with the /n /pbnc options but still no luck.

Any suggestions would be GREATLY appreciated.

Thanks,

Adam.


----------



## clintfan (Sep 4, 2003)

*CrashFree and EZFlash BIOS Recovery*

Hi aconlon, and welcome to the forum!

As you found out, when you flash the wrong BIOS onto a mobo, it becomes pretty useless. This is one example of why updating BIOS is a thing that should never be taken lightly.

Your problem is precisely what Asus "Crash Free BIOS 2" was designed for. See your mobo manual section 4.1.4, the second part, about the CD. Let's walk through it...

What you do is attach the CD drive (I would disconnect any HDD, providing the jumpering is still legal), insert the mobo install CD which came with the mobo, eject any floppy, then power up. The system's onboard EZFlash ROM should find the CD and automatically update the BIOS back to the factory original that's on the CD.

If your PC BIOS isn't _quite_ sick enough to trigger the auto-load, then try it again but this 1.Power up and wait 2 seconds (POST should be running). 2.Press ALT+F2 on the keyboard. EZFlash should run and read the CD. But I'm not 100% sure it can work with the CD. So read on...

If it just complains no floppy was found, then take your CD to another PC running Windows or DOS, and copy the P5GD2D.ROM file from the CD onto a fresh floppy diskette (it doesn't have to be a boot floppy). Then repeat the powerup ALT+F2 exercise, but with the floppy inserted instead of the CD; now we're into mobo manual section 4.1.2 about the EZFlash.

Both facilities --CrashFree and EZFlash-- are designed to allow users to recover 90% of their BIOS screwups themselves, without having to send away to Asus for a new BIOS chip. This saves the users hassle, and Asus too. It's a value-added feature of Asus motherboards, not all companies have this, and not even all Asus mobos have it.


Once you get the BIOS recovered, go into the BIOS setup by powering up, wait 2 seconds, then press the DELETE key and wait. When the Setup runs, go direct to the Exit screen, choose Load Setup Defaults, and confirm. Do this before doing anything else. Then go back through and do your customizations for Boot Device Priority, etc.

If instead your PC greets you wit a message like "Press F1 to load Setup, or F2 to continue with defaults", ALWAYS press F1. This will be the same as pressing DELETE.

Hope this helps,

-clintfan


----------



## aconlon (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions clintfan, but unfortunatly they dont help... I have tried the ez flash before, but because the system has been flashed with the p5gd2 bios (not the p5gd2d) it asks for the P5GD2.ROM, I have tried renaming the correct bios to p5gd2.rom and ezflash detects the file there, but then after it says "READING P5GD2.ROM" it comes up with the error "unable to find p5gd2.rom" which I find very interesting as it has already stated that it found the file and is reading it....

I have tried the AMI bios recovery (Hold CTRL-HOME on power up with a floppy disk with AMIBOOT.ROM bios image) but that didn't seem to do anything at all, didn't seem to recognise that i was holding those keys down, maybe that function doesn't exist on the asus mobo.. i dont know...

Anything else you can suggest? Asus tech support have suggested I use AFUDOS v2.19 with the /pbc /n parameters, but that says the rom file size does not match the existing bios size.

I have also tried UNIFLASH but that seems to fail on the verification stage...

I think i'm running out of options...


----------



## clintfan (Sep 4, 2003)

> I have tried the ez flash before, but because the system has been flashed with the p5gd2 bios (not the p5gd2d) it asks for the P5GD2.ROM, I have tried renaming the correct bios to p5gd2.rom and ezflash detects the file there, but then after it says "READING P5GD2.ROM" it comes up with the error "unable to find p5gd2.rom" which I find very interesting as it has already stated that it found the file and is reading it....


Well that shoots that idea that I had. I really thought the name was embedded in the ROM, not the flash, because from a recovery standpoint, it would be useless not to! This sounds hopeless. Almost sounds like they loaded the wrong ROM in your mobo instead of the deluxe ROM. _It could happen._





> I have tried the AMI bios recovery (Hold CTRL-HOME on power up with a floppy disk with AMIBOOT.ROM bios image) but that didn't seem to do anything at all, didn't seem to recognise that i was holding those keys down, maybe that function doesn't exist on the asus mobo.. i dont know...


Right, I don't think there's any such option. The only keystroke I know if it ALT+F2. It's in the manual. That's all I know.





> Anything else you can suggest? Asus tech support have suggested I use AFUDOS v2.19 with the /pbc /n parameters, but that says the rom file size does not match the existing bios size.


Then you're hosed. What Asus is telling you is right, but obviously what outgh to work in theory, wasn't tested, and doesn't work.





> I think i'm running out of options...


I agree. It's time to replace this mobo with another unit and get on with it. *Clearly there is terrible danger with flashing the wrong BIOS onto a board*, even with these supposed recovery tools, because they evidently only work if the _correct_ BIOS was there, but became corrupted.

If memory serves, you have two options: sweet-talk Asus or the vendor into exchanging the mobo (you know Asus could fix this in about 10 seconds at the plant!) or have Asus send you a replacement BIOS chip: I think it costs around $10-15, but then you have to figure out how to get the old one out without wrecking the socket or something else. Your choice.

-clintfan


----------



## aconlon (Oct 12, 2004)

Once again, thank you very much for your assistance. I have spoken to asus who have advised me to RMA the motherboard. Thats where I'm headed next... Appreciate your help!


----------

